# Holstein bottles calf prices?



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I have extra Holstein bottle calves that i bought at 3 days old straight from a friends dairy. They are 8 weeks old, broke to the bucket and eating 3 pounds/day of calf starter. I am not good at guessing weight but i would imagine they are in the 160-175 lb. range. Any ideas on where i should price them at? I am going to take a look at the prices from last week's sale at the Greenville sale barn for dairy calves but they usually are smaller younger calves. I will post back the prices listed later today.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Last week at Greenville:
return to farm Holstein calves 65-85 lbs. $90-$160


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

170.00 - 315.00 per head for started holstein calves around here


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

$250-$300...You have done all the hard work, so no less...Topside


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Here they are FREE! I pick them up usually at about 2 weeks old, trained to the bucket. I cannot believe the prices some of you guys are paying! It is amazing how the prices differ.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

I posted them on CL at $200, we will see what the response is after i get off of work. I have at least $125 in them not counting time and the risk of loss etc.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

I have been getting $180 for Holsteins started on a bucket 7 to 10 days old. They dont sell terribly fast for that, but they all sell. Thats when you know the price is just about right. Supply and demand is pretty balanced. If I had more I would have to lower the price, but I only get 2 or 3 in a goup of 10 calves. I could sell every holstein I get as quickly as I was willing to sell them for $140 each. I wont sell one until I know he is started and healthy. I dont want anyone mad. I would bet you could almost double that for a calf that doesnt need MR. If they are eating 3lbs of grain they dont need any MR.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

They are still on MR simply until the existing bag is used up. Within the next week or so they will be done weaning and I will consider changing the price if i still have the calf. I will keep you all informed.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I was at the auction today. They were going about $175 here.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

So your're hoping to make $75 for 8 weeks of work....That's 10 dollars a week, not a good strong paycheck....Tough to make money with bottle calves unless they are heifers...The only steer bottle calves I raise are on order and I will not accept anything less than $250. Of course it depend on your location. Just my opinion...Topside


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Topside I have always fattened them myself but I had picked up an extra calf the last time I bought calves. I know I could list it higher and try for more money but I would like to move it sooner in order to buy a few feeder pigs to raise over the summer. While the labor rate is no where near min. wage, I can deal with the return on the investment. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Put it on Craigslist list as a weened calf eating 3 lbs of grain per day. List it at $250. You'll sell it tomorrow and you'll have people calling mad that you already sold it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just looking out for ya...Guess you can't put a price on experience, and raising bottle babies is an experience...I enjoy your posts....Topside


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

i just sold 3. at market price. 1.18 a pound. www.equitycoop.com


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

i am paying anywhere from 50.00 to 65.00 for 4 day olds. and youll find out our market isnt the best up here. in illinois. especially northern illinois. i sell them at market price and im making a little money. but i do things diffrently too. i keep my buyers happy. and they come back every year,they also buy grain and hay from me. so i deal with these people all the time.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

After talking more with my wife I think we are going to hold onto it at least thru the fall to take advantage of the free feed/pasture. My only concern was that we will have more cattle this year than we have had in the past and did not want to overextend my pastures. While it may not seem like many compared to some of you, we will have 2 more head this summer than last on pasture. Then come winter we will be feeding hay to 4 more head, but the good thing is that my parents buy our hay for the winter in exchange for a 1/4 beef.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

i have 11 from the age of 2 months to 5 yrs old. with babies going to be born in june. except for my jersey.which is due any minute. ill have 5 new babies coming. my hay comes from waterways and property that the owner just wants to be mowed. we bale squares and rounds. and usually i sell for 2.00 a bale. i make a little money. and if you dont mind me asking are you near rockford?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Oakshire_Farm said:


> Here they are FREE! I pick them up usually at about 2 weeks old, trained to the bucket. I cannot believe the prices some of you guys are paying! It is amazing how the prices differ.


BIG difference between 2 week old calves and those that have reached 8 weeks. The biggest expense in raising calves comes in those first few months if you are buying milk replacer.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

exactly right. milk replacer[kent] is 67.00 a bag. it was 50.00 last fall.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

We are located between Vandalia and Effingham, about 8 miles north of I-70. One of our neighbors has a nice size herd of reg. Angus and puts up his own high quality large round bales of hay that are stored inside. Maybe one day we will put up our own hay nut for the time being we are very fortunate to have a good neighbor.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

MR here is 80 bucks a bag, in NC.


----------



## shagerman (Apr 10, 2008)

ok you are south of me.. try craigslist. sometimes you will do good there. i sold my hereford boar on there. worked for me. ill have some more coming up in 6 months. my yorks.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

MFA has 20/20 MR for $56 per 50 lb bag in Freistatt MO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Our small local feed store here sells MFA products as well. Their price per bag is higher than Rural King but RK sells 40 lb. bags of feed compared to the 50 lb. bags of MFA products. The MR from MFA mixes very easy which is always an added plus.


----------

